
Show HN: Self-hosted person-to-person WebRTC service - puptelpete
I&#x27;ve lurked until now, and I&#x27;m attention-averse, but here is my toy. I&#x27;m certain that I&#x27;ll regret this, and I&#x27;m not sure how much time I&#x27;ll have to monitor it or follow up, but on the off chance that someone here is stuck at home and wants to play, here it is.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jerome.puptel.net&#x2F;abracadabraalakazam<p>The service is hosted on a CPU-optimized DO droplet in San Francisco. I&#x27;ve set the maximum number of calls to 10, but I have no idea what the real limit will be. I&#x27;ll try to keep an eye on it. I&#x27;ll leave it up until someone finds a critical bug or I find that no one is using it.<p>I post this in response to having read apenwarr&#x27;s grumpy opinions about remote work at Tailscale, linked here a few days ago (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apenwarr.ca&#x2F;log&#x2F;20200309). One option that wasn&#x27;t listed is self-hosting Jitsi (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;meet.jit.si&#x2F;), something I feel is a much better self-hosting option than what I&#x27;m showing you here now.
======
puptelpete
No one has used the service for a few hours, and it has disappeared from the
first page of new show HN, so I've taken the server down.

A few people connected and watched the video, one person actually completed a
call, and I found a bug, so thanks!

